# Me at 10 months training



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi all i have realy upped my eating in the last two months which has realy helped with me put more weight on the bar especialy my bench press, i am currently weighing 13 and 1/2 stone at 5'7" i have put a stone on over that two months i know my body fat has shot up and have got to lose my gut now but thought i will carry on with the eating over christmas and then hit the cardio hard in the new year.

















ps i love Cal

pps he`s great :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

looking much bigger matey. traps and arms..better shape all-round..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking good mate, can see you've made some progress!


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep traps and arms are bigger more shape,shoulder aswell well done.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Good gains pal keep at it .


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, traps coming out really well. You doing isolations or just via deads etc you reckon?


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Yeah, traps coming out really well. You doing isolations or just via deads etc you reckon?


Thanks guys for your encouragement, dorsey i do deadlifts bent over rows and upright rows but might stop the upright rows as i read an article that its bad on your tendons.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I do the first two, uprights seem to play havoc with my cuff do haven't been able to do them in years.

Bet you're not looking forward to the new year cut are you??


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking good buddy, you actually look like your avatar


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Delts and traps really showing in 2nd pic,coming along very nicely, looking good only 10 months in


----------



## The Brewer (Sep 26, 2011)

i would nt say your body fat has shot up mate, but i rate up right rows so what do i know lol, lookin a lot better anyway mate. I think their might be a few on here cutting after crimbo :wink:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Coming along pretty good, just keep it going, I do upright row but only narrow grip dont lift too high....


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

I love Upright row's, i can really push until it tingles when going to failure, close grip with a curl bar right up to the chin. i feel i can get more reps out when going to failure than any other exercise when going to failure.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Agree with everyone else here, a good difference there, what your doing is working, thats clear to see. Good work mate.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

respect for puting a pic up, realy good progress in 10 months. Keep it going mate.


----------



## evarg78 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow this is great. I can see the hard work has proven itself.


----------

